# Pacers Vs Bobcats Gamethread....



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Let's make it 2 in a row!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Playing good so far as usual, but we'll see if we can keep it up...Tied up 13 all right now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Haha Pacerholic couldn't get the mascots this time?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Haha, nah man I could of, but I just woke up and wanted to make the gamethread before tipoff.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Haha yeah don't worry about it man. I was about to make one but saw you already had so thanks for making this.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

By the way I laughed when I saw your new avatar and it still says "All Heart!!" above it.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Winning against Houston and falling behind against the Bobcats, how stupid :azdaja:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Our team is so lethargic and unfocused out there.. this is when we need a yelling/in your face coach.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Winning against Houston and falling behind against the Bobcats, how stupid :azdaja:




LOL...Yeah, but it's still very early Best, and as a matter of fact I feel more confident when we play from behind.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

This thread looks much better now Pacer. Props!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thanks DT!!!....And nice 3 by Danny, looks like we're finally waking up, and just when I say that he commits his 3rd. foul and goes to the bench. :azdaja:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone else kind of dissappointed with TJ.. he loses the ball a lot lately and he isn't exactly socring or distributing like I know he can.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I love the Pacers but with my new job (still Holland  ) I need to go to bed before most of the Pacers games even start


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> Anyone else kind of dissappointed with TJ.. he loses the ball a lot lately and he isn't exactly socring or distributing like I know he can.




Yeah, seems like he wants to do too much on his own on those fast breaks, and his shots have been off lately, but I'm just so glad that we have Jack here as well because he's been playing much better especially in this quarter.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacersthebest said:


> I love the Pacers but with my new job (still Holland  ) I need to go to bed before most of the Pacers games even start


 I wish the games would start earlier too because I hate waiting until night time to watch them.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah, seems like he wants to do too much on his own on those fast breaks, and his shots have been off lately, but I'm just so glad that we have Jack here as well because he's been playing much better especially in this quarter.


Jack has been a great band-aid for TJs mediocrity lately but I still wish TJ would play better. I love having both of them on our team though and i'm thankful for that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> I love the Pacers but with my new job (still Holland  ) I need to go to bed before most of the Pacers games even start



And with these last games beginning at 8 or later I have been missing too many since I have to leave for work before they finish so I know how you feel...:azdaja:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Too many second chance points, and not enough defense it's the reason why we're playing from behind!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Daniels almost got that teardrop to go in at the buzzer, but it's cool though because we closed the half really good and are now only down by 5!...53-48 Bobcats.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Too many second chance points, and not enough defense it's the reason why we're playing from behind!


I'd rather see that in the first half than the second, though. I have a feeling the second half will be much better this game than the first. eace:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I'd rather see that in the first half than the second, though. I have a feeling the second half will be much better this game than the first. eace:




Feel the same way!...Looking good here in the 3rd. so far now only down by 3.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Danny is a monster from downtown, already with 6!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Haha, nasty screen by Jeff, so glad he didn't get an offensive foul there.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Danny having had an amazing 3rd. quarter with 15 points!!...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Gotta go to work, sorry I can't finish watching this game with you guys but I betta come home for a win...:azdaja:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Cya Pacer, wish I could have commentated on the game with you but I was watching it with my Mom.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Tied at 99 with less than 10 seconds to go.. this is when I wish we had a real post threat.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Granger misses the shot over Okafor and it went over the backboard.. they have a chance to win it now. We can't blame Granger though because he had a good shot and it was barely off.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

They miss the half court heave and we go to overtime now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

After back to back threes for the small guards of the Bobcats (Augustin and Felton), we are down 7 in overtime.. blah. I don't think we will win this one.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Bobcats end up winning 115-108 in overtime.. blah.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That overtime session was horrendous. Thankfully I'm too peaceful right now for it to bother me. Go Granger.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> That overtime session was horrendous. Thankfully I'm too peaceful right now for it to bother me. Go Granger.


Yes, that was painful to watch. I can't believe all those unfriendly rolls we got at so many layups. O'Brien said we missed 15 on rolls like that, seems about right. I don't know what to think right now. It's so frustrating to know that we could be way over .500 if we would just finish games. It's a horrible habit to get in, and it seems like our players have it in their subconscious now to just tighten up at the end and lose focus.

Sigh.

Let's hope for a better showing tonight. Dwight Howard won't be easy.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> That overtime session was horrendous. Thankfully I'm too peaceful right now for it to bother me. Go Granger.


What are you drunk or high or something :raised_ey


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> What are you drunk or high or something :raised_ey


Salvia euphoria. It didn't really stop until about 2 PM today.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> Salvia euphoria. It didn't really stop until about 2 PM today.


What's that?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> What's that?


http://www.hipforums.com/newforums/showthread.php?t=332547&f=124

Edit. ****. I'm not allowed to link to other forums.

http://www.erowid.org/plants/salvia/salvia.shtml


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

So basically a lesser known drug?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> So basically a lesser known drug?


It's pretty well-known. Enough so that even Dr. Phil did a false, biased, and overall inaccurate show about it. The lower extracts are kind of like a middle ground between weed and acid.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Hm well I learnt something today haha


----------

